# [RP Fight Match] Tonik VS Saurex



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2020)

*Location* : Abandoned city
*Fighters* : Tonik VS Saurex
*Winning conditions* : Opponent is incapacitated and unable to continue fighting

The wheel of revelation is turning.
----------------------------------------


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 28, 2020)

ready SET, FIGHT!


----------



## Underlord Veles (Dec 28, 2020)

I believe in u


----------



## Saurex (Dec 29, 2020)

Saurex tugs the glove back over his right hand. The shattered building in front of him had told quite the story when he touched it. Now, it was time to move on to other parts of the ruins.
As he rounds the side of the building, the crumbling remains of the city span out in all directions. Once, long ago, this place was called Direik. It had been a thriving metropolis that was home to over eight million people. Now it was a ghost of itself, left abandoned some 90 years ago due to the results of merciless biological warfare.
Farther down the overgrown avenue, Saurex spots movement. Even in an abandoned city he is not willing to take chances. He ducks behind the remains of a high rise and casts two spells. The first makes him invisible and lasts for two minutes. The second conjures an illusion of him that continued to walk down the street. He watches his illusion, his rifle- Sun Flare- now at the ready, as he remains alert for any sign of a hostile entity.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 29, 2020)

Indeed, it's quite hard to miss movement from such a large entity, more so of quite the... unusual look, too.
A large beast-like creature with a centaur-like anatomy... along with six arms, and four bat-like wings.
Its horns and hooves resemble that of a bovine, but its tusks and trunk show a elephant part as well.
On the other hand, its tail is unusually large and pointy at the tip, with no fur.
The creature can be seen walking down the streets, looking over the destroyed buildings. It seems to be quietly observing the scene, nothing else.
When seeing the illusion of Saurex approaching, it stops in its way and raises one hand up in a gesture to tell the illusion to stop for a bit.

"Excuse me, can I ask something ? What happened here ?"

The bestial voice, mixed with a bit of growling and snarling beneath, makes it kind of hard to tell the sentence, but it's quite clear that it's a male voice.


----------



## Saurex (Dec 30, 2020)

Saurex lifts a finger off the stock of Sun Flare and the illusion stops.

"Disease drove the residents away," the illusion says, the distinct echo of a voice being cast of distance in its tone, "by the diseases of war. Tell me, what business do you have here?"

Carefully, unsure of how well tuned the new creature's senses are tuned, Saurex begins to circle around so he is flanking the newcomer. As he moves, he carefully drops a small metal sphere with a rune on its face. He stops once he can see the creature from the side and watches for any indication that his movements have been tracked. He keeps Sun Flare's sights trained on what he assumes to be the newcomer's head. Normally he would aim for the heart, but he has no idea where the organs reside in this fascinating beast.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 30, 2020)

The beast glances over, a little bit towards Saurex's direction, but he doesn't seem like he's aware of someone watching him. More so looking back at the destroyed buildings.

"... War, and horrors from beyond. Eldritch cosmic horrors brought forth here by occult rituals. Either they went wrong or succeeded, they were all a disaster. I don't know how long it's been for the monsters to be left unchecked, but I can still feel them somewhere around here."

Though, now that he mentions it... and if Saurex can sense it, there is indeed an odd feeling about the beast himself.
Almost as if there's something else besides him.


----------



## Saurex (Dec 30, 2020)

Aware he is risking detection, Saurex let's the illusion begin to fade as he releases the spell (he can only maintain two spells at once). In its places, he casts a small probing spell on the beast. Instantly he can feel the magic the creature possesses, along with the presence of an entity primed to possess this creature. 

"Abomination!" Saurex growls and pulls the trigger, releasing a blazing white bullet towards the creature's head.

Without waiting to see if the shot connects, he moves, heading deeper into the heart of the abandoned city. As he moves he whispers "Tchu sem gahn!" The rune on the sphere he dropped glows red and the sphere detonates with a loud bang to cover the sound of his movement and hopefully draw the creature's attention if they are still functional.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 30, 2020)

"Wait wha-"

The creature is caught off-guard when the illusion begins to fade, only to be interrupted yet again when he takes a shot to the head. Thankfully it misses and only cracks its horn, but it's still quite the impact.
Then the detonation from the sphere too. Indeed, quite a loud one that gets the beast on the defensive.
He primes up his power. With a surge of magic energy felt in the air, followed by a faint, translucent symbol of a 3rd eye appearing above his head for a short duration before disappearing, his actual eye color turns from amber-yellow to silver-white, and his pupil from normal to reptile-like thin.
Whatever this entity is, it has definitely taken possession of the beast.
Shortly after that, he turns towards where Saurex is, even if the line of sight is blocked by the cover (and he doesn't actually hear movement).

"There you are !"

The beast summons into his left hands three single-edge, straight-blade sabers, and hold them by the scabbards. Then he brandishes them with his right hands in a flurry of 4 slashes.
With each slash into the thin air, he sends out a magic blade upwards ; when the blade is above Saurex, it explodes into 8 smaller blades and rain down right at his location. The full combo would result in 32 blades coming down right at where Saurex is.


----------



## Saurex (Dec 30, 2020)

Startled, Saurex does his best to dance through the rain of blades. The creature's seeming ability to target without a direct line of sight will be a problem.

Several of the blades strike Saurex. Each time, the point of the blade screeches as it glides through his fur and along his skin. He feels the heat generated by the friction as his hardened body deflects the blades. The creature seems accustomed to battling armored foes, given the sharpness and accuracy of the blades. With the energy behind them, the blades manage to heat the points of contact, but they don't cause enough damage to break through. 

He tumbles into the open and lets two shots loose into the creature's center mass. He has no idea what, if any, organs are there, but he knows he'll need the information for later.

From his belt, another sphere drops. The rune burns black when he shouts "Tchu mah-su!" and a cloud of black smoke envelopes him and an area if about 20 ft. around him. He needs to know if the creature can target through visual obstacles as he quickly reloads, awaiting the beast's next move.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 30, 2020)

It's almost like the creature knows that Saurex is moving into the open, but his reflex isn't enough against the two bullets, which go right through the center of his chest and somewhat in his abdomen.

"Yargh !"

He lets out a snarl/roar (sounding like a bull bellowing and an elephant trumpeting at the same time, but in pain) and staggers backward a bit.
When the black smoke covers the area, he feels his sight limited, but still keeps his composure.

"You're finished."

Charging up his power, with another surge of magic energy slowly rising in the air and from him, the beast draws the three sabers outward (though doesn't look like he's aiming at Saurex).
Instead, the area is filled with small magic blades (about the size of a dagger) that fly everywhere and rip through the air literally 72 times, clearing the smoke away and bringing full assault upon Saurex.


----------



## Saurex (Dec 30, 2020)

The air thrums with energy as the blades begin to rain down on Saurex's position. Their output had increased too. When the first one makes contact with his leg it burns his fur. He knows he is running out of time. The beast is increasing the power of his attacks. It also seems more and more likely that this creature is adept at ranged manipulations. It was time to ready a closer strategy. 

Using Sun Flare to ward off as many incoming blades as possible, Saurex drops a third sphere and rushes for cover as the smokescreen begins to thin. Just before the screen is lost he whispers "regio viri tchu" and the rune on the sphere barely glows as it erupts in a shower of blood and let's out a loud screech.

As he ducks behind cover he casts invisibility on himself again and examines Sun Flare. The stock is all but destroyed, but the metal parts remain. Setting the rifle down, he draws Keen and perpares to charge as soon as the beast makes its next move.

Saurex can feel several spots where blades burned him. He knows that once his body softens he'll have to treat those burns, but for now he is still functional.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 30, 2020)

Just before the smoke clears off, the vicinity is filled with a large burst of blood and a loud scream that would seem to be from Saurex meeting his end from the attack earlier... but the creature isn't convinced by it. He could clearly see how unnatural and abrupt/sudden the blood and the screech is, as well as how off the time they occur is.
Though, he can't find the enemy anywhere, and slowly steps back from the scene of smoke and blood a bit.
With a rather small gesture of his left hands opening, then clenching into fists, the current entity that seems to be possessing him, is gone... replaced with something else.
Something that feels freakish and nightmarish, similar to what may be plaguing this god-forsaken city.
The horrors from dimensions beyond.
The beast's three swords fade away with a brief flash of light, replaced with six morning stars... but they're not actually held in his arms. Rather, they hover near his arms like he's using telekinesis. But it's not telekinesis, as the magic flow in the air, radiating what feels like gravity force from the beast, gives away.
He, too, is on the defensive, waiting to see what happens next...


----------



## Saurex (Jan 2, 2021)

In the absence of an immediate attack, Saurex throws another orb as far as he can off to the side, whispering "tchu sem gahn" as it flies away. The sphere explodes as Saurex charges as quietly as he can at the creature, aware of its new weapons. Part of him wants to cut the creature down without hesitation, but there is something off about the creature. It seems different now that the weapons have changed.

As he closes with the creature, he swings low, aiming for a leg. If he can cut into the flesh of the creature, he could cut the soul as well. This has a range of effects on creatures, depending on their soul. Typically it causes crippling pain to creatures. Regardless, there was something off about this creature. He wanted to know what would happen when cutting into this creature.

Up close it is easier to see the damage to the horn as well as the damage to the creature's center mass. The gun had been somewhat effective. If he survives this close range assault, Saurex decides that moving back to range might be his best option. Invisibility seems to grant some protection, so he makes a note of that as well. The creature does not seem to use line of sight to target, but it seems that he still needs something to actually see.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 3, 2021)

Indeed, the explosion of the sphere catches his attention, completely unaware of an invisible Saurex closing in for the attack... until he feels a cut to the leg that gives him an abrupt and violent spike of headache, making him drop two of the morning stars and almost collapse on the ground.

"F-fuck ! What the- !?"

It's almost like his brain gets impaled by thousands of needles all at once, the pain unimaginable and unspeakable, completely catching him off-guard. He trembles, his breathing funny.
Struggling to regain his composure after the sneak attack, he picks up the weapons backh, then looks at the cut on his leg earlier... aside the pretty bad bleeding there, something about it looks off. It's hard to tell, but he feels as if it has something to do with dark magic, necromancy, or the likes.
Whatever it is, it's not good... and he definitely doesn't want to leave the injury there not treated.
But it needs to stay on the defense too.
There is a surge of occult, eldritch/cosmic energy in the air from the creature, followed by a faint barrier of sunlight, moonlight, starlight, and gravity force surrounding it ; there are fiery aura, frost mists and electrical sparks on the outside of the barrier. At the same time, a ray of light shines down and heals the creature's soul and mind back up from the severe damage earlier.
There is also what looks like dark matter, pitch-black and tar-like, leaking out of his skin and covering his leg like some kind of slime/goop. It seems to covers and heals up the injury from the sword strike.
Then he casts down aurora waves into the area, which would reveal sentient beings with a soul (or at least, subconscious, to an extent), regardless of their invisibility. It needs to see if it's being attacked from afar, or up close... and thus, Saurex is revealed with his outlines glowing.

"There you are !"

The creature appears to have his back facing Saurex ; he goes for a heavy kick with his back legs straight at Saurex. If the kick lands, the full force might be enough to smash a car door apart and literally knock the whole car to a side.


----------



## Saurex (Jan 3, 2021)

Saurex twists and slashes down on the oncoming leg. The creature isn't massive, but it's strength surpasses what a typical creature in this size class should be capable of. However, it hasn't demonstrated any supernatural speed yet. It was, however, able to heal itself from a wounded soul. This is not something Saurex has seen before.

Working with the fact that the back is exposed, Saurex lashes the tail six or seven times, as it is the largest and most available target once the leg retracts. The wounds, however, are not meant to kill. The ooze that leaks from the creature has a powerful essence, but it isn't identical to creature's flesh. Now that he is this close, he recalls the fact that this creature had something hovering over its soul...another entity capable of possession. Is it possible that this creature is actually not dangerous, but is merely possessed? If so, can the possessing entity be banished and the creature be saved?

Aware he won't have a huge amount of time before the creature recovers from the latest series of wounds, Saurex tears his right glove off with his teeth.

"Show me your truth," he says as he touches his metal hand to the creature's tail, tapping into its mind- as well as a bit of the world around them- to unravel the true history of this being and to discover if it truly is an abomination.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 3, 2021)

Every time Saurex slashes at the creature, the barrier pulses and blasts outward a ring of sunlight, moonlight and starlight that would cause instant fire, frost and lightning damage back at him. Every hit from Saurex also causes the barrier to emit a pulse of gravity that knocks him away a moderate distance.
Meanwhile, it seems as if the slashes are all nullified, and the creature is unharmed ; there are no injuries from where the sword comes in contact with the creature's leg or tail.
He also doesn't get to see anything from the creature either, instead he only gets further fire/frost/lightning damage from the barrier ; the moment he touches the creature's tail, there's another gravity pulse that immediately pushes his hand away like magnet.
Also, the more Saurex takes damage, at least from the barrier... it looks like the more the creature is healed back up ? Like some kind of life-steal effect ?
The creature, on the other hand, goes for full offense now... and Saurex probably doesn't need to see into his mind to confirm that it's an abomination.

Using gravity, the creature swings the morning stars at Saurex, much faster than his kick earlier, with all six of them imbued with fire/frost/lightning damage. Following the momentum of turning around to face Saurex, the creature calls upon the occult power and summons dark-matter tentacles, as well as white, bone-like stalagmite stones, which burst out from the ground and assault Saurex full force.


----------



## Saurex (Jan 3, 2021)

The incoming lighting manages to jolt Saurex. Impacts from the gravity strain his bones, but this type of strain is a bit easier for his hardened body to handle. His muscles, however, are responding to the lighting. He can't do much against the oncoming attack except brace for the impact.

As he's thrown, he tries to think. The shield is stealing energy, though one perk of being part living metal was the fact that he had very little life energy to steal in the first place. Most of it was bonded to him the same way spells would bond to weapons, which befuddled most energy draining spells that targeted living creatures. That being said, he was going to have to do something about that shielding.

Due to the electrical shock he's taken, he can't do much more than crash through the side of a building. His ears ring as he tumbles to a stop. Nothing broke, but the points of impact from the morning stars are indented now. They nearly pierced him.

Reaching out with his free hand, Saurex speaks to the remains of the building he now lies upon. The bricks and stones begin exploding into dust, creating a massive cloud as the building's remains crumble. While obscured, he sends an illusion running away in plain sight of the creature. He moves the opposite way, aiming to get back out of melee range of this beast. As he moves he can feel that one of his legs has a hitch in it. The knee isn't broken, but it has been sprained.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 3, 2021)

It's now clear that Saurex's living metal trait doesn't make a difference to the creature's regeneration... when the morning stars, tentacles and stones hit him, the creature is healed back up even more, now back to seemingly full health as well.
He tries to cover (mostly his trunk) and prevent himself from inhaling the dusts of the buildings, and clears the scene with gravity, when they explode.
During the chaos, he sees the illusion, but thanks to the aurora waves earlier, he can still tell illusion and real apart, somewhat, and so he focuses on Saurex still.

"Thank you for that ! Now I'm giving you proper punishment in return !"

He summons a magic morning star of pure light and "throws" it forward and upward. Once close enough to Saurex, even though not exactly directly above him, it explodes into a hail of sunlight, moonlight and starlight bolts that rain down upon Saurex, covering the area he's at in fire, frost and lightning.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 12, 2021)

( @Saurex ya still doing this ?)


----------



## Saurex (Jan 12, 2021)

(Still doing, just trying to deal with a bunch of IRL stuff lately. I'll have a reply by tomorrow though)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 12, 2021)

(Aye, take your time ; just askin' to be sure)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 4, 2021)

( @Saurex I guess we're done with this ? Just askin')


----------



## Underlord Veles (Feb 4, 2021)

(Hugs son)


----------



## Saurex (Feb 4, 2021)

(Sadly, we're done. Things irl have gone south and I don't have any time anymore. Well fought, but I must bow out now)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 4, 2021)

Saurex said:


> (Sadly, we're done. Things irl have gone south and I don't have any time anymore. Well fought, but I must bow out now)


Saddening, but I find it commendable you found the time to tell him! I hope things get better for you!


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 4, 2021)

Saurex said:


> (Sadly, we're done. Things irl have gone south and I don't have any time anymore. Well fought, but I must bow out now)


(It was fun fighting you. See you around man.)


----------



## Saurex (Feb 8, 2021)

Monosuki the Aurian said:


> Saddening, but I find it commendable you found the time to tell him! I hope things get better for you!


Thanks!


----------



## Saurex (Feb 8, 2021)

A Heart In Pieces said:


> (It was fun fighting you. See you around man.)


See you in the future!


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 8, 2021)

Saurex said:


> See you in the future!


I'm always sticking around if you wanna return.
We still got a score to settle after all, hehe.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Feb 9, 2021)

Saurex said:


> Thanks!


(No problem sir!)


----------

